# Badlands Bino Mag Case / Harness



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got a Badlands Bino Mag Case for sale on KSL

See ad through link. I'll knock $10 off for a UWN member if we can meet up. Thanks!

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/57312636


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BigT said:


> I've got a Badlands Bino Mag Case for sale on KSL
> 
> See ad through link. I'll knock $10 off for a UWN member if we can meet up. Thanks!
> 
> https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/57312636


What bino's have you ran in it? Is the mag the smaller one?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had the Swaro SLC 10X42. There seemed to be plenty of room in there for them.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll take it. PM sent

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

freepunk said:


> I'll take it. PM sent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks

We'll see you tomorrow morning!


----------

